#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  "Goed Gejatte Barriers"

## rinus bakker

ik moet wel lachen (of huilen?) om die mensen bij Prolyte.

Jarenlang hebben ze zich (in mijn ogen terecht) druk gemaakt om die hufters van Milos die gewoon alles voor 99% van Prolyte kopieren.

En wat schetst mijn verbazing?
Nu komt Prolyte op de markt met een barricade die ze zelf voor 99% van de Mojo Barriers gejat hebben.

Is er nou helemaal niemand meer integer en niets meer heilig?

Het ontneemt hen wel het recht op dat gezeur over die Milos-copien.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sompi_
> 1. Anderzijds moet je wel bijna gaan kopieren als je wil barriers produceren. Wat kan je daar in ***snaam aan wijzigen ? 
> 
> 2. Wanneer je trussen gaat maken zou je eventueel nog een ander systeem van koppelingen kunnen gebruiken. 
> 
> 3. Of je zou ook kunnen afzien van de produktie van een produkt waar je geen meerwaarde kan aan geven. In dit kan Prolyte de produktie van PROLIFT ook wel stopzetten want ik zie niet welke meerwaarde dit produkt heeft ten opzichte van bv VERLINDE



Hallo sompi,

1. Dat is onzin. Barricades worden ook vandaag de dag nog gemaakt in allerlei vormen van totale ramp tot topklasse. En zelfs in die laatste categorie is nog steeds van alles te verbeteren. Maar dat moet dan wel economisch kunnen en weer op werkbaarheid worden gechecked. De MOJO barriers hebben een ontwikkeling van ca. 10-15 jaar -op de weg!- achter de rug, met telkens weer onderzoek en verbetering enz. Dus die hebben ook wereldwijd een zeer goede reputatie - dus die maak je na :Frown: ! En niet heel veel van het 2e rangs en goedkopere spul.

2. Natuurlijk. Nou ik weet heel veel te verbeteren aan allerlei typen truss, maar het moet wel economi...... En je moet de fabrikanten weten te overtuigen dat dit een verbetering is. Die zijn altijd als de dood dat ze daarmee hun bestaande klanten beledigen: "Het kon dus nog beter. Waarom heb je dat niet meteen gedaan?" Veel fabrikanten zijn heel huiverig en conservatief als ze eenmaal in de markt zitten.
(Ik heb persoonlijk die ervaring met 3 fabrikanten uit 3 verschillende landen!)
Van de nieuwe fabrikanten komen de innovatiefste verbeteringen, en daarmee draaien ze hun kont in de markt en dan is de cirkel weer rond.
Ik heb ook de meest weerzinwekkende {= nieuw nieuw nieuw-marketinggel*l!} koppelingssysteemen zien komen (.......en weer gaan!)

3. Ook onzin. Toevallig (?) heb ik wat meer over de ins- en outs- van die fabrikanten gehoord (vooral vanwege het kinnesinne en het 'geroddel' en zwart maken van elkaar - dat is pas echt een concurerende markt). En als je nu gaat beweren dat een Prolyft (gemaakt in de VS door het CM-conglomeraat) een copie is van een Verlinde... moet je er nog maar eens goed naar kijken. 
Alleen al het electronisch 'taggen' met uniek genummerde chips is iets waar ze bij Verlinde nog nooit zefs aan gedacht (?) hebben. Terwijl ze daar de electronica-verbeteringen zowat voor niks aangereikt kregen van de Flashlight-ontwikkelaars. 

En toch kost die Prolyft steeds minder want de dollar zakt maar door!
Dus dan is er wel degelijk bestaansrecht voor die Prolyft, ook al ben ik niet overal totaal van overtuigd.

----------


## Bart Vervaet

In de test results van Prolyft staat het volgende:
Body 500kg, 4m/min
Lifting capacity 0.5kN

Verder staat er bij test results
one kiloNewton is approximately 1000kg

Is 1kg niet gelijk aan 9.81N of vergis ik me?

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Bart Vervaet_
> Is 1kg niet gelijk aan 9,81N of vergis ik me?



Voor zover ik heb geleerd bij natuurkunde wel.

Dus 1 kN = 101,9 kg

----------


## rinus bakker

2 Bart,

HH 
dat krijg je ervan als je met Amerikanen in zee gaat met hun achterlijk ingewikkelde stelsel van maten en eenheden. (oeps ... uitkijken als je iets achterlijk noemt, die Bush stuurt zo een revolverheld op je af!)
Waar heb je dat van die testresults gelezen....
ik dacht dat ik me al aardig kritisch door die teksten had geworsteld, maar die heb ik gemist.

Moet je eens de logica proberen te vinden van de AWG - American Wira Gauge voor stroomkabels.

2 jurjen:
we gaan alleen zeuren over twee procent als het op betalingen aankomt, maar verder
1 kN = 100kg.

----------


## Bart Vervaet

Net 8 stuks aangekocht met daarbij natuurlijk de nodige certificaten
Anders aardig goede takels alleen de ketting lijkt me wat overgedimensioneerd voor een 500kg model (of dienen we volgens de gegevens te spreken over 50kg model) ter vergelijking met een SM5.
Lukt bijna niet meer om 20m keting alleen omhoog te hijsen.

----------


## rinus bakker

Zoek eens in jouw certificaten naar de specs van die ketting...
misschien zit er wel gewoon 1tons ketting in en hebben ze alleen maar aan de overbrenging wat veranderd.
Ik begreep ook al dat er geen verschil in formaat is tussen een 1 tonner en 0,5 tonner.
In mijn ogen beteket dat maar 1 ding: "that really sucks".
Maar je hebt wel een rete-sterk ketting in die 0,5tonner. 
Misschien wel met een verdubbelde Veiligheidsfactor. 
dan ben je klaar voor de toekomst (als de rest van de takel daar ook equivalent aan is).  
Ik ben heel nieuwsgierig naar jouw gebruikerservaringen.
Heb je hiervoor ook nog met andere merken klimtakels gewerkt?
Maar ik merk dat we afdwalen = weg gaan OFF-TOPIC!
Als je iest te melden hebt over die Prolyfts - open dan een nieuw topic in het rigging-forum! 
Dit ging over namaak (en nare smaak).

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> ik moet wel lachen (of huilen?) om die mensen bij Prolyte.
> 
> Jarenlang hebben ze zich (in mijn ogen terecht) druk gemaakt om die hufters van Milos die gewoon alles voor 99% van Prolyte kopieren.
> 
> En wat schetst mijn verbazing?
> Nu komt Prolyte op de markt met een barricade die ze zelf voor 99% van de Mojo Barriers gejat hebben.
> 
> ...



Héhé, had ik het in vorige topics al niet gehad over na-apers en schaamteloos kopiëren, kan ik alleen maar trots zijn waar het origineel (MOJO) weeral vandaan komt !  :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast1401081

volgens mij is alles een imitaite van de Jersey-barrier.

( blok beton, van een ton of wat.....))

----------


## GladiatorIV

Yo Rinus,
Bedankt voor de ongezouten mening mbt de Mojo Barrier copie van Prolyte !
Helaas is het inderdaad zo dat ook Prolyte een slechte kopie heeft afgeleverd, misschien de beste kopie tot nu toe, maar met vele beginners fouten en duidelijk gedreven door een drang tot het 'meters branden', ofwel kosten besparing mbt de productie gaat voor extra kwaliteit en gebruiksvriendelijkheid.
Het zal interessant zijn om te zien of er meer als een recht exemplaar komt, de 'specials' ( bochten, nooduitgangen etc) en de manier van verpakken zijn een belangrijk onderdeel van het succes van de Mojo Barrier.
En Kevin : De Mojo Barriers komen uit Nederland, zijn ontworpen door een Nederlander, worden daar nog steeds gefabriceerd en ook het verhuurapparaat is daar nog steeds gevestigd. Dat de firma Stageco nu ook iets in de pap te brokkelen heeft, komt hoofdzakelijk doordat de beruchte Clear Channnel's het nut niet in zagen van een verhuurorganistie. Neemt uiteraard niet weg dat jouw oude heer ( mag ik dat zo noemen ) voor het barrierbedrijf zeker geen straf is !

Patrick

----------


## SpaceyDeeJ

Even offtopic een opmerking over de genoemde Prolift. 

Ik kwam deze uiteraard tegen op de Plasa en heb me laten vertellen door een verkoper van Prolyte, dat elke takel twee keer zijn gewicht kan heffen. Met hierbij de uitleg dat bijv. een half tons takel, indien de ketting dubbel gebruikt (je zou dan een bepaald wiel, cq plaatje moeten omdraaien. ) je het te takelen gewicht kan verdubbelen. Vandaar dat dan ook een half tons takel, een ketting bezit die een ton mag takelen (mits dubbel geslagen) en voor een tons takel, twee ton etc...

Excuses voor de offtopic en misschien kromme uitleg, ik denk dat Rinus kan uitleggen wat ik bedoel ?

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou dat klinkt wel heel erg bekend. 
Maar ja ... verkoperspraat ... die hebben niet de capaciteit om een klant ook echt iets uit te leggen (ervaringen uit de eerste hand).
En toch heeft ie wel gelijk:
Met een 2-tonsblok (haak+kettingwiel) kun je de takel "tweeparts" maken:
en 2 x een ketting van 1 ton = ...................Twee ton!
Dan zit er aan het huis/body van de takel wel al standaard een twee-tonshaak. 
Want ook die moet dan een kracht van 2 ton verwerken.
De verdere details haal je wel uit de manuals.... 
en die zijn bij de meeste fabrikanten aardig overeenkomstig. 
Wat je wel in de gaten moet houden:
- je hijshoogte is plotseling gehalveerd als je dezelfde ketting 'dubbelt'.
- de hijssnelheid is gehalveerd!

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door GladiatorIV_
> 
> Yo Rinus,
> En Kevin : De Mojo Barriers komen uit Nederland, zijn ontworpen door een Nederlander, worden daar nog steeds gefabriceerd en ook het verhuurapparaat is daar nog steeds gevestigd. Dat de firma Stageco nu ook iets in de pap te brokkelen heeft, komt hoofdzakelijk doordat de beruchte Clear Channnel's het nut niet in zagen van een verhuurorganistie. Neemt uiteraard niet weg dat jouw oude heer ( mag ik dat zo noemen ) voor het barrierbedrijf zeker geen straf is !
> 
> Patrick



offtopic...
Ik kan ondertussen ook al lang niet meer volgen hoe de hele stageco structuren in elkaar zitten (als ie dat zelf al wel kan), maar gelukkig maar zijn we nog steeds niet over genomen door de amerikanen en nog steeds 100 % Belgisch !!! Ik weet wel dat MOJO blijkbaar toch ergens onderdeel uitmaakt van de overkoepelende stageco company ("international boarding of companies" of zoiets).
Enne, ik noem hem ook al wel ouweheer hoor! 
Patrick, Als ik even mag vragen, van waar zou ik je kennen of welke connectie heb je met Stageco/Mojo ?

----------


## rinus bakker

Ha die Kevin,

ik moert je ook nog steeds even bellen over een eventuele rigging cursus op jullie premises volgend jaar maar dat terzijde.
Ik ken je vader - en Stageco nog uit de tijd van die witte "oplierende" stalen tentdakjes - al heel lang dus, en reken hem tot de lichtende voorbeelden voor onze business. 
En ik ken Patrick ook al heel lang = sinds de tijd dat hij als "smurf" werkzaam was bij Flashlight (1985/86 zoiets?).
Weliswaar een smurf van het formaat dat alleen maar door de waterkranen van de Hooverdam past hoor.
Laten we zeggen dat Patrick "Mr. MOJO Barriers Intl." is/was als John zich er even niet mee bemoeide....

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> Ha die Kevin,
> 
> ik moert je ook nog steeds even bellen over een eventuele rigging cursus op jullie premises volgend jaar maar dat terzijde.
> Ik ken je vader - en Stageco nog uit de tijd van die witte "oplierende" stalen tentdakjes - al heel lang dus, en reken hem tot de lichtende voorbeelden voor onze business. 
> En ik ken Patrick ook al heel lang = sinds de tijd dat hij als "smurf" werkzaam was bij Flashlight (1985/86 zoiets?).
> Weliswaar een smurf van het formaat dat alleen maar door de waterkranen van de Hooverdam past hoor.
> Laten we zeggen dat Patrick "Mr. MOJO Barriers Intl." is/was als John zich er even niet mee bemoeide....



Ah Rinus,


Lijkt me wel de geschikte moment nu om te bellen, aangezien de tours momenteel toch grotendeels stil liggen en halve stageco crew toch maar ganse dag wat rondlummeld  :Smile: .

Enne Patrick, groeten van onze flashlight(metam)smurf (sinds ie z'n haar blauww heeft geverfd) Robin Kloppenburg !

----------


## GladiatorIV

Yo Kevin

Officieel denk ik inderdaad niet dat wij elkaar kennen. Ik ken de 'ouwe heer' wel goed, want zoals Rinus al aangeeft ben ik verantwoordelijk voor die dranghekken en neem ik daarom ook deel aan de International Meeting's van de Stageco groep.
En ik deel jouw visie mbt Amerikaans eigendom, na enkele jaren onder Clear Channel gediend te hebben, voelen wij ons weer 'vrij'.
Ik was de 'smurfen' titel alweer vergeten, bedankt Rinus....
Groeten aan Robin uit het Utrechtse.
Maar ook ik dwaal nu af, feit blijft dat wij de meest nagemaakte barriers in originele vorm verhuren en laten maken en dat tot nu toe nog niemand een verbetering heeft aangebracht bij het kopieren...........of ben ik bevooroordeeld ??

Patrick

----------


## rinus bakker

Dus geldt hier het credo:
slechter gejat in plaats van beter doordacht!

----------


## jens

mojo of prolyte....deze was het geen van bijde.... :Wink: 

publiek & band vonden dat de hekken iets te ver voor het podium stonden....was zo ongezellig en dat voor een festival waar een dikke  2000 man of af is gekomen




en geloof me ik kom op heel wat festivals maar dit heb ik ook nog nooit megemaakt  :Big Grin:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Upgrading your system

Prolyte Products - Performance in aluminium

The Mojo Barriers - Aluminium Barrier

even voor het vergelijk

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Tha Slowakije hea :Wink:  Ook geen beveiliging zo te zien? :Confused: 

Over het kopieëren van andermans producten: dat is ooit begonnen, en zal ook altijd door blijven gaan. Valt (helaas) niks aan te doen :Frown: 
Vooral niet met aluminium producten, kleine aanpassing en het is al een volkomen ander product...

----------


## 3d designer showequipment

Is het niet zo dat prolyte ook producten verkoopt die niet bedacht zijn door hen.
Denk daarbij aan de vary corner of de eerste baseplates waarbij de koppelstukken nog gelast waren denk aan de zogehete klaptruss s-52.
En de barier was er ook al een hele tijd en ga zo maar door.

Het enige wat prolyte wel zelf bedacht heeft zijn bijvoorbeeld de koppelstukken van de truss en de protrac en niet te vergeten de prolyft maar laten we eerlijk zijn we stelen of liever gezegd we lenen allemaal wel eens een product of een idee van een ander.
Als ik in het prolyte boek kijk zie ik ook ontwerpen staan waaraan ik gewerkt heb samen met een lichtbedrijf uit Roosendaal en toen was prolyte er nog helemaal niet.
Maar nogmaals het is niet erg om eens een product te kopieren alleen hoop ik dan wel dat ze verbeteringen aanbrengen net zoals prolyte dat heeft gedaan met de koppeling van de truss.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoezo oude koe,

maar even terug naar de essentie:
er is een bestaand product.... dat kun je altijd als uitgangspunt nemen 
[ en niemand zal een nieuw merk auto, versterker, TV of truss verbieden ]
maar je kunt een bestaand product en type 
1a) klakkeloos 99% copieen ( en goedkoper verhandelen, vul zelf maar in )
1b) veranderen [om het veranderen!] waardoor het in kwaliteit achteruit gaat.
1c) veranderen [ter verbetering!] waardoor het in kwaliteit vooruit gaat.

Iets helemaal nieuws verzinnen: In het middenklassesegment is er naast de Golf, Astra en Focus ook plek voor Jappen, Spanjolen, Italianen, Fransen en Tjechen.... zeg maar [alleen de Amerikanen hebben die plek nooit gevonden].

Mijn (NB: 5 jaar oude!) punt was: 
de veelvuldig gecopieerde is nu zelf aan het copieren geslagen en 
dat vond (en vind ik nog steeds) ik een behoorlijk genant zwaktebod. 
Over hun truss hoef ik niet zoveel te zeggen. 
Want in heel veel ontwikkelingen daarvan heb ik ook bijgedragen.
Maar dat is niet alleen zo bij die jongens in Leek.
Alleen was dat niet het topic!

----------


## Gast1401081

kan aan mij liggen, maar zover ik weet zijn de originele Mojop's van staal, en prolyte staat erg bekend om hun aluminium kennis..

is alleen de gewichtbesparing niet voldoende om van een vernieuwing  of verbetering te spreken?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> kan aan mij liggen, maar zover ik weet zijn de originele Mojop's van staal, en prolyte staat erg bekend om hun aluminium kennis..
> 
> is alleen de gewichtbesparing niet voldoende om van een vernieuwing  of verbetering te spreken?



The Mojo Barriers  Mojo Aluminium Barriers ?

Als je naar de link van Upgrading YS kijkt zie je dat die ook al naar de aluminium versie leidde.

Groeten Hugo

----------


## rinus bakker

Hugo heeft helemaal gelijk.
Bij MOJO begonnen ze ooit in staal,
met daarin verwerkt de verbetering van een aantal USA barrier versies.
Maar daarna hadden ze zelf al een aluminium barrier ontwikkeld.

Die overigens werd (en wordt - ?) gemaakt in Friesland.
(Daar zitten heel veel "niet-roestende metalen verwerkers" 
vanwege de melk-bedrijven en de vele plezierboten.....)

En bij de firma de alu-firma in Leek mochten ze er later ook op offreren,
dus de tekeningen van MOJO zijn daar wel degelijk "op kantoor geweest".  

Ik heb ook nog met stalen trussen gewerkt,
maar de alu versie heeft toch echt 'het hart gewonnen'.
En bij het ontwikkelen van allerlei zaken daar bij-/-in 
hebben ze in Leek wel degelijk een kop-positie.
En worden ze dus op het schandelijke af gecopieerd.
Net als met de Dex - waarin allerlei verbeteringen zitten
die door Stageco flink zijn mee-ontwikkeld.

Maar van die barriers snappen ze domweg niet genoeg - 
behalve dan van het metaal waarvan ze die maken...
Daarin onderscheid Prolyte zich vrijwel niet van alle andere copieerders.
En van mij mag deze koe wel weer terug in de sloot.
Het jat-maar-raak onderwerp stinkt toch veel te veel.

----------


## daviddewaard

vind de "snake gate" van  prolyte wel mooi bedacht http://www.stagedex.com/products/barrier/snake-gate.   ideaal om je multi door te leggen i.p.v een flex stuk te gebruiken met een stukje kabelgoot eronder

weet iemand of de prolyte barriers compatible zijn aan die van mojo?

----------

